
Ask HN: How can I find internships with startups in the US - cpt_bushwookie
I&#x27;m looking for a summer internship in 2016. I am a third year computer engineering student at Nanyang Technological University, Singapore and am currently interning at PayPal, where I am working on and learning a lot about Android development and Node.js server side development. I also have some experience in Python through side projects (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Pathangi-Jatinshravan).<p>I am of Indian citizenship and will require a J1 visa sponsorship to intern in the United States.
======
sylvainkalache
[https://techmeabroad.com/](https://techmeabroad.com/)

